
Path is shutting down - HipstaJules
https://path.com/about
======
kstrauser
I thought it was a neat idea: they angled to be like FB but for your small
group of actual, real life friends. However, it seemed like you could get most
of the same benefit from signing up for FB and just not adding many people.

I just signed into Path to download my stuff and saw that the last post from a
friend was 4 years ago. Good idea or not, it seems like everyone had forgotten
that it existed.

------
dplgk
Any idea how many users they had? I wonder if failure is due to
execution/marketing or because, like everyone says, it's impossible to take on
Facebook's network effect. Although, you'd think that last year would be the
chance to get any sort of relative leg up on FB.

